# Does anyone in this forum has China dog or cat?



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

most of you are talking about your cute pets which are from UK,USA,Australia.....and many other countries,but i want to know whether some of you have Chinese pets?I think Chinese dog is very good,and can be regarded as the best friend to human,because it is easy to keep and not too expensive.I have seen many Chinese TV programs which is about dog,and they are all very honest to their master.so if you own one,could you tell your experience of Chinese pets?:thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

No chinese pet here...but i did wonder if you were from China?


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

we use to have a chinese crested powder puff if that counts she died 6 years ago she was 15 years old.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder if dogs woof in differant languanges


----------



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

I wonder the same thing lol


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Apparently not...I watched a programme once and the owners of this huge dog said it was miss behaved because it had lived in a different country most of its life so didnt understand what they where saying..and the trainer said they don't understand different languages they understand tones and voices....might be a load of rubbish but you never know.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jallytony...your threads..although confusing...seem to bring a little...well....light hearted ...kind of bewilderment to the forum,,,in the nicest possible way bless you...but please......could you tell us where you live...just a little about yourself....you know....how old you are...do you have any children or indeed pets? is it just the one dog you look after or do you have your own? unless of course I've missed this information I'm sure everybody would be interested in some more details.....??please??....see....I even asked nicely :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Me and Julie keep asking too.. I want to know more :thumbup:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> I wonder if dogs woof in differant languanges


Of course they do, I had a mate who used to have a Spinoni. bloody thing barked in Latin. Couldn't do a thing with it.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Clare7435 said:


> Apparently not...I watched a programme once and the owners of this huge dog said it was miss behaved because it had lived in a different country most of its life so didnt understand what they where saying..and the trainer said they don't understand different languages they understand tones and voices....might be a load of rubbish but you never know.


Clare, dogs dont understand the meaning of words in the way we do, they associate the SOUND of the word with a response required. For example, you could tell my dogs to SIT all day and they'd just look at you blankly, however, tell them HUP, which is the word you use with gun dogs as a rule and they'll sit very nicely for you, By the same token, if I blow my whistle once they'll sit, they're programmed to give that response to the whistle blown once, blow it twice and they'll come in to you. You can teach a dog to sit by saying jump, it's the form of the word, to him it's no more than a sound that requires a response. I do hope I haven't made that too complicated for you.
Take care. Pete.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Clare, dogs dont understand the meaning of words in the way we do, they associate the SOUND of the word with a response required. For example, you could tell my dogs to SIT all day and they'd just look at you blankly, however, tell them HUP, which is the word you use with gun dogs as a rule and they'll sit very nicely for you, By the same token, if I blow my whistle once they'll sit, they're programmed to give that response to the whistle blown once, blow it twice and they'll come in to you. You can teach a dog to sit by saying jump, it's the form of the word, to him it's no more than a sound that requires a response. I do hope I haven't made that too complicated for you.
> Take care. Pete.


Not at all Pete.... It's pretty much what I was trying to say but not so rushed


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

* #3 (permalink) * * *
Today, 09:14 PM
. Me thinks this bloke(?) is takin piss judgin by his last post which he still hasnt give an explanation for!


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> No chinese pet here...but i did wonder if you were from China?


yeah,i am Chinese,as i know Chinese dog breeds are not many,and i see many cute dogs in China come from other countries like England,Australia,France.....so i guess foreign pets are more welcomed in China,they are really very beautiful and smart,but a little expensive...in a way,i like them,no matter Chinese pets or foreign pets:thumbup:


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

sianrees1979 said:


> we use to have a chinese crested powder puff if that counts she died 6 years ago she was 15 years old.


feel sorry about that..


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Jallytony...your threads..although confusing...seem to bring a little...well....light hearted ...kind of bewilderment to the forum,,,in the nicest possible way bless you...but please......could you tell us where you live...just a little about yourself....you know....how old you are...do you have any children or indeed pets? is it just the one dog you look after or do you have your own? unless of course I've missed this information I'm sure everybody would be interested in some more details.....??please??....see....I even asked nicely :thumbup:


oh,my dear friend,now let me tell you the details,in fact,i have told some in the threads,but maybe you have missed some,i come from China,and now i am taking care of my friend's dog,i said i am going to buy one for myself,but you know i am busy,so i have to wait my friend come back and return the dog to her,after that i will choose a new dog for myself,so i asked much questions of the information to take care of a dog,if you see my first thread,you may know that i had a dog and a cat once when i was about six years old,but the dog and the cat can't get on well when they meet the first time,then with many reasons,my dog died,i feel sad about it,but time past,i grow up and miss my dog,now i am not married,but i really love dogs,i decide to get one and take good care of him in honor of my first dog in my life.so are you clear?i think i have told you all,and i am sincerely ask you for help.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

jallytony said:


> oh,my dear friend,now let me tell you the details,in fact,i have told some in the threads,but maybe you have missed some,i come from China,and now i am taking care of my friend's dog,i said i am going to buy one for myself,but you know i am busy,so i have to wait my friend come back and return the dog to her,after that i will choose a new dog for myself,so i asked much questions of the information to take care of a dog,if you see my first thread,you may know that i had a dog and a cat once when i was about six years old,but the dog and the cat can't get on well when they meet the first time,then with many reasons,my dog died,i feel sad about it,but time past,i grow up and miss my dog,now i am not married,but i really love dogs,i decide to get one and take good care of him in honor of my first dog in my life.so are you clear?i think i have told you all,and i am sincerely ask you for help.


Thank you JT..:thumbup:.now we have more info it will be a little easier for us to understand your posts. It's good that you are gathering information before you get yourself a dog....and also good that you have the experience of looking after your friends dog before you enter into ownership yourself. 
Any information help or advice you need will be given to you on this forum I am sure, everyone here is always there to help


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I understand there is currently a petition to stop the chinese fur trade skinning dogs and cats alive. 
I also understand that Dog Brain Soup is a delicacy. 
Perhaps the OP would care to comment?


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi, I don't have any Chinese pets, but my kitten has the Harlequin markings that were developed in America to resemble ancient Chinese cats, it's similar to Van pattern. Apparently American breeders were inspired by ancient Chinese artworks which depicted white cats with with black or grey patches on their heads & solid coloured tails, just like Mini! The best thing about her markings is when you look at her from behind, she has a perfect butterfly shape on her head, very cute! I will try to get a piccy of her butterfly & post it, meantime here is one of her


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I understand there is currently a petition to stop the chinese fur trade skinning dogs and cats alive.
> I also understand that Dog Brain Soup is a delicacy.
> Perhaps the OP would care to comment?


I would of thought that anyone joining a pet forum asking how to care for their pet dog would make the same comment you might make


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

Clare7435 said:


> Thank you JT..:thumbup:.now we have more info it will be a little easier for us to understand your posts. It's good that you are gathering information before you get yourself a dog....and also good that you have the experience of looking after your friends dog before you enter into ownership yourself.
> Any information help or advice you need will be given to you on this forum I am sure, everyone here is always there to help


although i am Chinese,but i really get little about Chinese dogs,and most of my neighbors has got foreign dogs,i want to know whether there is a dog,a foreign dog for me,not too expensive?could you tell something interesting about your dog?







i like this one,i see it in a website,it comes from Spain,in fact i like dogs with a lot of soft fur and it is not huge but very cute


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

jallytony said:


> although i am Chinese,but i really get little about Chinese dogs,and most of my neighbors has got foreign dogs,i want to know whether there is a dog,a foreign dog for me,not too expensive?could you tell something interesting about your dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh the Bichon Frise....My Penny is Bicon Frise X King Charles Spaniel...very cute very fluffy and soft to hugTheir coats are high maintainence though It took me 30 minutes yesterday to bath her and a further 45 minutes to blow dry her.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Lovely little dogs. Yes high maintenance as their coats matt, the one in the picture is in show coat.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> Lovely little dogs. Yes high maintenance as their coats matt, the one in the picture is in show coat.


I had an idea it was...No way could I keep penny like that all the time...She isn't full Bichon but her fur goes very similar to this when she's just been to the groomers....as it grows though she has to go more frequently but it's worth it to keep the length as I would hate to cut it short.
I would say to anyone thinking of betting a dog like this that a slicker/rake and matt splitter is a must...oh and a doggy hairdryer...I could manage without any of the other stuff but these items I couldn't


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Clare7435 said:


> I had an idea it was...No way could I keep penny like that all the time...She isn't full Bichon but her fur goes very similar to this when she's just been to the groomers....as it grows though she has to go more frequently but it's worth it to keep the length as I would hate to cut it short.
> I would say to anyone thinking of betting a dog like this that a slicker/rake and matt splitter is a must...oh and a doggy hairdryer...I could manage without any of the other stuff but these items I couldn't


yes a slicker is a must , you mentioned how much your bichon x needs a lot of grooming to stop matting, it always makes me chuckle when i see ads for bichon x's and they say don't moult lol no they don't cos they matt .


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

dexter said:


> yes a slicker is a must , you mentioned how much your bichon x needs a lot of grooming to stop matting, it always makes me chuckle when i see ads for bichon x's and they say don't moult lol no they don't cos they matt .


haha I say the same...no they don't moult, it just comes out in matts and fur in the brush...so they do moult really, it just stays there until you brush...I get an unbelievable mount out when I brush Penny and I brush her twice a day at least....much more than Fizz and Tex moult out


----------



## jallytony (Oct 24, 2011)

i didn't get an idea about this question,it seems that someone are very sensitive about ads,but actually this isn't,and the dog i was post in this forum,just because i really like this dog,and i get this picture in wikipedia,not everyone aren't so friendly as i think,if someone who has doubt with everybody,then just leave without any words.i believe there is some guys who are be kind and friendly in this forum


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

jallytony said:


> i didn't get an idea about this question,it seems that someone are very sensitive about ads,but actually this isn't,and the dog i was post in this forum,just because i really like this dog,and i get this picture in wikipedia,not everyone aren't so friendly as i think,if someone who has doubt with everybody,then just leave without any words.i believe there is some guys who are be kind and friendly in this forum


There are all kinds of members here...some you will get on with some you may not but without a doubt everyone loves their pets, I think at times it's easy to misunderstand what is said via a post as it's only writing on a forum and no substitute for speaking with someone face to face so you don't see their expressions and things like that so it can be difficult to read what they mean.
I mentioned these dogs need a lot of grooming so if anyone loves them enough to bring one into their lives they would need what I have for mine....very good brushes :thumbup:I would have a house full of these dogs if I had the time and the money because I think they are beautiful


----------



## retepwaker (Dec 5, 2011)

Talk to any owner of a Pekingese and you will find that there is no other dog like it i have one along with a Yorkshire terrier and yorky X pekis have a look at my photos on this site.. (retepwaker )


----------

